# Hand Help!



## RitotheBudgie (Dec 20, 2018)

So I've had my budgie Rito for about 2 months now (1st bird I've ever owned), and he's pretty tame thus far, he will step up consistently when perched. However when he hangs out on my desk he gets the idea that me moving my hands means I'm trying to grab him :c. It bothers me because I feel like he's nervous around me, but I haven't done anything to instigate it. He doesn't have a freak out, just runs away and makes sure he isn't facing away from me. Am I overreacting? Or is there something I can do to help teach him he's safe always? Thanks much :rainbow: Oh also he's pretty young if that means anything.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I’d just keep talking to him while he’s on your desk & you’re moving your hands. If he runs away because he thinks you’re going to grab him, stop and reassure him. As silly as it may sound, tell him it’s ok, he’s a good boy, he’s not going to be grabbed etc. If you’re moving your hands fast, he’s more likely to get a fright and make a run for it, which is totally normal. When he’s close to you, you could try just moving your hands slowly so he can see there’s nothing to be scared of. It shouldn’t take too long for him to learn that you’re not going to grab him or do anything he doesn’t want you to. Good luck. I hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

He's still new to this just like you, give him some time  
Each bird is different though, remember. One of mine loves to be handled and the other, even though I've had her her whole 4 years and she knows I won't hurt her, screams at me if she thinks I'm gonna try and pick her up and she's not 'allowed' it.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Budgies, which are a prey species, have evolved instincts that help protect them from becoming a meal for a predator. Sudden movements are hard-wired into these instincts to a greater or lesser degree in individuals. In taming and and later bonding, it's important that you do everything to increase trust. As Kellie said, make sure your hand movements are very slow and positive response to your hand can be increased by food reward (spray millet offerings). I think you're doing fine at two months, and if he's hanging with you at your desk, this is the beginnings of bonding which is a big plus. Just take things slowly, and remember that they are all individuals.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've been given excellent advice with regard to Rito. :thumbsup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice. Taking things at his own pace is the best way to gain his trust over time. You're well on your way now, but try not to get impatient and over the time of months he will get closer to you. 

Meanwhile, you've come to an excellent place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the tops of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

We'd love to meet your budgie when you get the chance  :budgie:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## RitotheBudgie (Dec 20, 2018)

*Rito's doing great *

He seems to be alot more comfortable with my hands now. He is still sometimes wary, but isn't fright so much as it is him not wanting hands near him. It's just his personality I guess, but he's definitely very playful and loves to play with his wooden stick :001_smile:. Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------

